# Meeting the hounds whilst dog walking- likely scenario?



## BWa (10 November 2013)

I knew the hunt were about yesterday as they come across our land and I had been to the meet. So I left the dog walk as let as possible to avoid them as I have 6 dogs, not all of them are overly sociable and the Jack Russell thinks he is a hound! 
Anyway in the gloom I became aware from the sound that the hounds were heading straight across our arable in full cry directly towards me. At this point I panicked managed to gather my dogs in with the two leads I has with me and considered bursting into tears at the potential outcome.
However fate saved the day as the hounds turned away from us with about 200 metres to go and the countryman turned up on his quad.
The huntsman was behind them but by some way. 
So my question is what would be a likely outcome if they had meet?
All our war? Hounds ignoring them? Or me just red faced as my dogs set off with them?


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (10 November 2013)

Wouldn't like to say for sure. But I do know someone not a million miles from me who had both her JRTs killed by the hounds. She was out walking them (loose) on her father's farm land when the hunt came by. By all accounts extremely distressing for all concerned. 

I now make sure my dogs are always kept safely in the house on hunt days, even if they aren't that near us, just in case.


----------



## BWa (10 November 2013)

Scary thought. That would be truly awful. Quite frankly I couldn't believe they were still out as it was getting dark and they had crossed a road to get onto our land.


----------



## twiggy2 (10 November 2013)

my lurcher has met the locals hounds when they are on the farm, she was so excited (she was only young) they were not interested and completely ignored her-really burst her bubble. my brother-in-laws lab used to go off with them for the day and get collected from the kennels at the end of the day.


----------



## marianne1981 (10 November 2013)

I'm guessing that they would leave larger dogs alone, but may well go for smaller dogs such as the JRT, but whatever way, had the unthinkable happened it would have been "humane and a quick nip to the back of the neck" according to many on here. I didnt realise they trail hunted in the dark(!)


----------



## Countryman (10 November 2013)

I'd say the only real risk would come from bored hounds going for a small dog like a JRT if it was going for them. Even then it's pretty unlikely I'd say.

With you there, it's even more unlikely- a few stern Words from you and they'd be keeping well away. 

Although hounds in full cry might sound scary, in actual fact it's the safest situation for your dog-they're not bored, they're hunting the scent of a dead fox (or aniseed or whatever choice of trail) and frankly your dog doesn't smell like  a boiled up fox! 

Most of the horror stories about hound going for little dogs comes from when theyre bored, not hunting, and a little dog starts going for them. All in all I'd say you and your dog were pretty safe-though I appreciate it was probably quite unsettling!


----------



## BWa (11 November 2013)

Thanks folks, having seen the hounds ignore the dogs that are taken to the meets hopefully it wouldn't be as bad as I anticipated. I love watching the hounds work but it was very unsettling, hairs on the back on the neck stuff!


----------



## hobo (11 November 2013)

The hounds would have ignored them and you would have been embarrassed at yours joining in I think you would have found.


----------



## Charlie007 (11 November 2013)

I wasn't walking but took my tiny jrt along to a meet. The hounds arrived and were running amongst us when I suddenly thought, o god, my little dog!!! One had a quick sniff of her and the others just passed her by. Not sure what would have happened if we had been walking though.


----------



## SuperH (11 November 2013)

Our working dogs (collies) are always loose.  When the hunt came through the other week the one hides as he is a bit wimpy and the other younger one watched them and ran about a bit.  The hounds ignored both of them.


----------



## FairyLights (15 November 2013)

I regulaly take my JRT to meets and follow on foot with him. We often meet hounds on the trail or searching for it, or just a bit lost and looking for the pack,they just ignore my dog. I do find it hard to believe that hounds would kill a JRT .


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2013)

I think hounds would only kill a terrier if very provoked. 
My OH bolted a fox from a drain for hounds, years ago, he had a ginger lakeland terrier who was exactly fox coloured. They weren't quick enough and the terrier bolted with the fox and went off across the airfield with it, OH thought that was the end of the dog as he stunk of fox from being in the drain. Hounds were bought on and they went after the fox, ran straight over the terrier, he vanished into the front of the pack and was left behind in their wake. It was amazing to see. Terrier was livid - it was HIS fox.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 November 2013)

I don't see why people think hounds would be a threat to dogs, they are after foxes and are usually socialised with dogs from puppies.

I can picture the terrier Clodogh


----------



## Goldenstar (15 November 2013)

I suppose a hound might if the jrt attacked the hound which knowing JRT'S is a possible senario.
Hounds blank 'other ' dogs from what I have seen apart sometimes at meets when a hounds sees an old friend from its puppy walking days .


----------



## BWa (15 November 2013)

twiggy2 said:



			I don't see why people think hounds would be a threat to dogs, they are after foxes and are usually socialised with dogs from puppies.

I can picture the terrier Clodogh
		
Click to expand...

It was more the behaviour of my own dogs I was concerned about! Then tend to show defensive behaviour very easily and wondered if the hounds would ignore them. 
Some interesting stories though.


----------



## 3Beasties (15 November 2013)

I'd be very surprised if the hounds were to attack or kill another dog, they are brought up around a variety of dogs from a young age and there are always other dogs at meets. Hounds always seem to be very sociable to other dogs and to people when I've seen them.


----------



## Nettle123 (15 November 2013)

I have fond memories of hounds streaming past our gate a few years ago when I suddenly spotted our rottie and the lab trotting proudly along in the middle of the pack. I would have loved to have had a camera phone that day. They were really cross when I brought them back in and hounds carried on.


----------



## Clodagh (15 November 2013)

I digress a bit but historically it is why terriers like patterdales, lakelands and borders are good tempered dogs (generally) as they tended to live with the hounds and an uppity terrier isn't going to swing it with a pack of much bigger foxhounds.


----------



## twiggy2 (15 November 2013)

but patterdales and lakelands are not known for being good with other dogs, they are known for being good with people and being handled though


----------



## Clodagh (16 November 2013)

The working ones we have had and met have always been great with other dogs, I don't know any pet/show bred ones tbh. We did have a patt x JRT who hated hounds with a passion although she was OK withour pet dogs. We then got a retired harrier and the terrier was vile and put her in the vets a couple of times. See, I digress even further!


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 November 2013)

Further digression alert!

My JRT's daughter (who is the spit of him) went as a barely grown up pup to Ireland when owner's OH got a job in hunt service. Apparently she strutted into the kennels, informed the hounds that she was now the boss and they replied 'Yes, Ma'am!.

Seriously I would be pretty anxious if the hunt came past on a scent as I was walking a dog. I just make sure that all that is done before they can possibly get to my place and then we hunker down for the day. Could get caught out unawares away from home though I suppose, let's hope it never happens.


----------



## Countryman (16 November 2013)

Speaking of terriers in Hunt Kennels being the boss, this is true of our hunt-the huntsman's son's terrier lives quite happily in the kennels with the hounds, and does rule the roost!


----------



## RaynerK (23 November 2013)

Hounds jumped into a field where I was poo-picking with my Rottweiler a while back and he was stunned, he just stood there like a statue in shock watching them having never seen them before, think he may have been counting them lol! They took no notice of him whatsoever. However, I now also have a tiny chihuahua x jack and It would scare the living daylights out of me if she bumped into them. She squeals when scared, do you think this might make them want to make a snack of her?


----------



## EAST KENT (28 November 2013)

Clodagh,the image of a red Lakie spitting with rage having been mown down by hounds has me in stitches!Can`t help loving the little demons.Hounds ?Would`nt even deign to notice a "cur dog"...even if it served them up a fox.


----------



## BWa (28 November 2013)

'cur dog' I already love it but would like some background!


----------



## Clodagh (30 November 2013)

Anything that isn't a hound is a cur dog!


----------



## Copperpot (30 November 2013)

My old patterdale loved other dogs and I've got a red Lakeland now that does too. Although I can imagine being mown down by a pack of hounds would make him a little mad


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 December 2013)

marianne1981 said:



			I'm guessing that they would leave larger dogs alone, but may well go for smaller dogs such as the JRT, but whatever way, had the unthinkable happened it would have been "humane and a quick nip to the back of the neck" according to many on here.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope that poor Isabelle met a quick and humane death in her own garden, then.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?643703-antis-will-have-a-field-day
I'll continue to keep my own dog shut indoors when the hunt are around, thanks very much.


----------



## sarah.oxford (17 December 2013)

Just a thought but what about all the county shows where the local hunt parade with the hounds. How many thousands of dogs of all breeds are there? In my experience many people attend these shows with JRT type dogs, often they have 2 or more, and these little terriers tend to display all the worst terrier behaviours on these occasions, snapping and snarling at bigger dogs that have not even glanced at the little dogs. Obviously this is not a problem as the hounds are able to leave the main ring (theres always one or two hunting out the burger van) and also going to and from the ring they pass numerous dogs and I have never seen any of the hounds show the slightest interest. The hounds are very gentle creatures much of the time hence why it is safe to allow kids in to meet the hounds at shows and also when they are let out at kennel open days or supporters club family fun days with fun dog shows on the day, I've been at some with my Stafford and 60 or so hounds are let out at the end of the day , they aren't interested in any type of dog normally. There will always be a rare tragic event, like hounds being hit by a train, but these tragedys are rare as they ARE generally under control.


----------



## Templebar (19 December 2013)

I would think they would ignore your dogs unless yours went for them in which then its just a dog fight, regardless of breed. Though as a suggestion for the future i would walk them in the morning and then shut them in for the day, if the hounds are hunting its not like the master can call them in and they will always obey and they are much faster than he. So until the hounds quit the master cannot.


----------



## BWa (20 December 2013)

I walk them in the morning and an evening and they are shut in the rest of the time unless they are working. I had left my dog walk as late as possible to avoid them. 
I think a good huntsman is the one who decides when to blow for home and the hounds would obey.


----------



## CorvusCorax (20 December 2013)

I managed to cycle through a held-up hunt recently with my dog, neither mine nor they batted an eyelid, which surprised me!!


----------

